# Cutting down Nitro distance spin rod butt



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ouch !, that sounds radicle Kim, i dont know that i would cut the butt off a good rod , wouldnt that destroy the rods balance, however , if you do cut it off , and if you can get the exact internal dimension of the remaining rod butt , i can turn up a nice wood plug for the butt and you can then glue it in , otherwise get some cork and cut a plug to suite and glue that in.Did you catch any good ones today


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

caught2 said:


> How do I seal the wound and finish it off??
> 
> .


Just get a rubber crutch tip of the right size Kim it works well and easy to get at hardware store


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I think buying the T CURVE might be the best option , as you dont know really what rod you may want in 12 months time , when i suspect you may be a local down there, and i am always loath to alter what a good manufacturer has designed, the old saying , if it aint broke ---------,nice to see your getting out on the water


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Try and get hold of Varp before you do any cutting Kim, he was proposing exactly the same with his Nitro distance spin, not sure whether he went through with it or not. It's not such a horrendous thing to do, I cut down the butt of my Daiwa Coastal rod by about 4", and it's definately made that rod better for long casting sessions with SP 

EDIT: It looks like Varp did cut down his distance spin, last post on this thread:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7517&start=15


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

caught2 said:


> I want the butt and hacksaw off the bit I don't want. But then what??? How do I seal the wound and finish it off??


Kim I'm not trying to be anal about this but just go down to fyshwick (tackleworld) and get a butt plug :shock:

For a permanent fixture to your wounded raw butt I would advise against fixing the butt plug with an adhesive (sp) untill you are happy with the size of the wound.

:shock:  :shock:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I've shortened the butts of several of my rods, my heavier rods particularly, to make them more useable in the kayak. I've taken from 3 to 7 inches off 'em using the good ole hacksaw. When you know the size (diameter) of the rod butt, buy a suitable butt plug/ rod cap from tackle shop, usually around $3 - $6. Then with a knife trim off grip padding to the depth of the cap & affix the cap using a few dabs of silicon goo.

If you're not sure of the length you'll needed just use some cloth tape (duct/gaffer tape) around the cap to try it out & when happy get out the tube of Silasitic or whatever adhesive.

I've found too much rod butt a bit cumberson when fighting larger fish like salmon & bonito where I'll have to hang on tight while they take line & wear 'emselves out and then when lifting & winding to bring the fish to me.

It's a bit like cutting holes in a kayak - just do it!


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldn't cut any rod, if you make a mistake, you loose $300, you will also void the warrenty so if something does go wrong further down the track you will have problems (nitro has a pay a certain amount and get a new rod warrenty)

If you must chop abit off i would take it to a rod builder, the rod will end up with a much nicer finish. Why do you want to chop abit off anyway ? you would be suprised at how much grunt a little 2-5kg rod has (i hooked a 15kg king on mine the other weekend ..... oviously i didn't win the battle but i sure did put alot of pressure on him. my rod was looking abit like a noodle but it was still hanging in there)

If its for length, think about it, does it really matter ? all my bream spinnig rod are 7' (maybe a few inchs more) and i had no problems fishing with them the other day, as barry said, if it aint broke dont fix it.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Do whatever you want to your rod, if you wreck it, it's your fault!!!
I think customising your rods is a great idea!!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fletcher, cutting a few inches off the butt of a rod does nothing to the action of the rod, and it doesn't give it any more or less 'grunt', all it does is make the end that you hold a bit more compact. IMO getting a rod builder to do such a simple job is a waste of money - my 2 cents worth.

You should never cut a rod down from the tip, this will drastically alter the action.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Fletcher, cutting a few inches off the butt of a rod does nothing to the action of the rod, and it doesn't give it any more or less 'grunt', all it does is make the end that you hold a bit more compact. IMO getting a rod builder to do such a simple job is a waste of money - my 2 cents worth.
> 
> You should never cut a rod down from the tip, this will drastically alter the action.


I thought he wanted to chop a foot + off (dont ask me why i thought that :? ) only a few inchs should be fine ..... id still be worried though.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I'm sure glad I was using a rod with a longer butt on sunday :wink:

I agree with Squidder, taking the rod to a builder would be a "WOFTAM"


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I would get sweaty palms be filled with trepidation if I was attempting to shorten a fishing rod, and would find any excuse not to attack it and would but another rod...to add to the collection. Gee I wonder if I can tell the wife I might know where there is a rod looking for new home.....maybe after the new certate arrives.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

It is soooo easy Caught2.

I did exactly that to mine last week.

Here's whatcha do....get a piece of paper and wrap it around the butt where you want to cut it. Trace around the edge of the paper with a pencil. This will give you a line that is exactamondo right angles to the butt. Stick the butt in a vice and cut around it with a fine toothed saw. I used a coping saw, turning the butt as I cut it off.

You could do this in a mitre saw, but as an old Italian wood worker said to me once about the nature of power tools - "I call them the fast idiot".

Now I cut around the butt plug with the saw so you can release it from the blank. It has been epoxied in, but comes away from the blank easily.

Lightly sand the new cork butt edge to shape. Use about a 180/240 grit.

The hard part is grinding down the shaft of the butt plug so it fits into the smaller diameter of the the cut down blank. I used my grinding wheel but found it was a bit awkward to hold.

Not much black magic in gluing it back into the blank. Don't use too much Araldite or it will squelch out.

Done and dusted!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

here tis


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I just came up with a cunning plan wot cannot fail.

Rather than frig around with a grinding wheel, get a drill bit that matches the diameter of the butt plug and drill the blank. Put it in a padded vice and make sure you drill the blank end carefully so it does'nt bolt up it. Keep a firm grip too.

Be brave girl!

As Starsky said "Do it "


----------

